# Who has had their windshield replaced?



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

New years eve I was at a friend's house and left ~12:30am. 50' down the street where I parked someone was nice enough to take a hammer to my windshield. :cwm14::cwm14: I'm upset but grateful they didn't do any other damage. My question is for those that know....do most glass companies use factory GM glass? What else should I ask about before replacement?

http://imgur.com/46ioTpg.jpg


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that sucks. Do they did it while you were driving?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Mick said:


> Wow that sucks. Do they did it while you were driving?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No I found my car like that.... '14 Eco with ~3500 miles. Ugh.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess that you should just make sure the replacement is made by the same manufacturer as the original one. Check the label in the lower left corner.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have had the windshield replaced twice. The original windshield was obviously oem, the first windshield I specifically asked for an oem windshield. My current and second windshield I decided to use safelites aftermarket brand choice which was pilkington. 

The pilkington windshield appeared to be of lesser quality it was lighter and thinner. I will say the pilkington windshield surprisingly has lasted longer and appears to be more durable. My first two oem windshields I replaced because after the first rock would hit the window it would chip, crack and spread legs in every direction. The pilkington windshield has over 5 chips in it each time the rock hit none of the chips would crack or spread legs. Now obviously this depends on many factors such as the size of the rock the velocity the angle and so on. But so far I will say the aftermarket brand windshield has survived the longest.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Came awfully close to having my windshield replaced, but when the cold weather came, all those bubbles on the lamination went away with it. Is a very difficult windshield to keep clean, seems to have some kind of a plastic coating on the glass.

Curious on this subject also, does this coating have something to do with noise for a more quiet interior? A net search on this issue was worthless as well as contacting Fuyao on this subject.

And after five months, Erin never showed up yet to look at those bubbles. But they went away, wonder if they will come back if summer ever gets here. Too complicated for my dealer's warranty manager so I was told.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been told by a neighbor that works for Pilkington (used to be LOF here in the U.S.) that the factory Cruze windshield has a thicker plastic inner membrane for sound deadening purposes. Their replacement version uses a thinner one, but wouldn't elaborate on the reasons.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

i hit a turkey with mine, i had mine replaced


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> i hit a turkey with mine, i had mine replaced


Wouldn't it have just been easier to get your Christmas Turkey at the store like most of the US does?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My windshield is OEM, but I suspect mine may have been replaced before I purchased it, because I began to find glass chips in the car about a week after the purchase (falling out of the dash or in hard-to-reach corners of the floor). It had 312 miles on it at the time of purchase, because it had been dealer-traded from about 250 miles away. My only guess is that the windshield may have been damaged during that trip or during the delivery to the original dealer.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is why it's getting more and more popular to keep your butt at home on New Year's Eve. The world is getting too crazy and unpredictable!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

We had '12 Eco's windshield replaced, and the replacement is definitely louder than the OE windscreen. Our car has some wind noise that it never had before, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

I talked to my insurance yesterday....$500 deductible. Barf. 

My brother is a mechanic at the Chevy/caddy dealer I bought my car so he's going to price out a GM windshield and see if their glass guy will put it in. I called a local glass place and they said $305+tax for a windshield install. I told them I want a GM windshield and they said they use OEM replacements. He claims they are made from the same molds as GM ones. Who knows. I'll see what my brother can get first.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

BTW when I called the glass place today they asked if I had a rain sensor...was that even available on the Cruzes? (LTZ?)


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

i really never noticed a difference with mine. Same noise I think


----------

